# Qui peut m'aider



## Chamossaire (14 Février 2012)

Je suis sur mac depuis qu'ils existent. Mais ils n'ont été qu'un outil et je ne me suis intéressé qu'à ce qu'ils me donnaient, sans chercher à en savoir plus.
A force de changer de machines et de transporter des fichiers d'anciennes machines vers des nouvelles, ce sont de dizaines de milliers de fichiers que j'ai.
Là où le bât blesse, c'est que certains sont illisibles.
En particulier avec les premier Mac (bleu et transparent) j'avais avec un scanner dont je ne me souviens plus non plus, scanné des plans et des courriers. Et j'ai mis cela en archive.
Maintenant je n'ai plus que des fichiers qui sont des carrés noirs sans extensions. Quand je vais lire les info à leurs sujets, je vois écrit "exécutable sous UNIX". Mais même avec UNIX cela ne donne rien.
Avec tous les convertisseurs que j'ai trouvé, rien à faire, cela ne débouche sur rien.
Qui pourrait me donner des pistes et m'aider.
Même en me faisant changer de rubrique sur ce forum si je ne suis pas dans la bonne partie.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème avec des fichiers sons. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de retrouver un iMac bondi.... Et de ré-enregistrer...

À voir à quoi correspondent vos fichiers, Pour info les fichiers AppleWorks ne s'ouvrent plus sous lion quoi que vous fassiez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> En particulier avec les premier Mac (bleu et transparent)



Les premiers Mac  Là, tu dois confondre, les premiers Mac, c'était 13 ans avant ces Mac là qui n'étaient que les premiers "iMac" 



Bon, cela dit, les iMac "Bondi Blue" tournaient sous 8.1 ou 8.5 d'origine, or jusqu'à Mac OS 9.2.2 (inclus), le Mac utilisait un système différent pour identifier la nature d'un fichier, un système qui n'utilisait pas d'extension.

Je te conseille d'essayer GraphicConverter pour ouvrir tes fichiers images sans extensions (tu lances le logiciel, tu fais fichier -> Ouvrir, et tu sélectionne ton fichier, GC reconnaît automatiquement quasiment tous les formats graphiques, avec un peu de chance il pourra ouvrir tes fichiers scannés.


----------



## Chamossaire (14 Février 2012)

Tu as peut-être raison mais mes premiers ordi n'étaient que des Apple à commencer par un Apple IIC, avec son écran vert tel un écran de contrôle et son unité centrale plate au dessous. Je ne pense pas non plus que les suivants avec moniteurs séparés s'appelaient déjà Mac. Peut-être le 1Mo monobloc ?
Mais les premiers bleus et translucides puis quelques mois après oranges ou verts, étaient des Macintosh. Mais tout cela est si loin.
Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te conseille d'essayer GraphicConverter pour ouvrir tes fichiers images sans extensions (tu lances le logiciel, tu fais fichier -> Ouvrir, et tu sélectionne ton fichier, GC reconnaît automatiquement quasiment tous les formats graphiques, avec un peu de chance il pourra ouvrir tes fichiers scannés.



Ce logiciel coûte 35 euros. Tu es sur que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour mes fichiers car si cela ne marche pas c'est 35  de perdu. Pour les Mac, tu dois avoir raison les bleus étaient les premiers iMac seulement et le premier Macintosh était le monobloc 1Mo. C'était il y a plus de trente ans car en 1981 j'en avais déjà un.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> Tu as peut-être raison mais mes premiers ordi n'étaient que des Apple à commencer par un Apple IIC, avec son écran vert tel un écran de contrôle et son unité centrale plate au dessous. Je ne pense pas non plus que les suivants avec moniteurs séparés s'appelaient déjà Mac. Peut-être le 1Mo monobloc ?
> Mais les premiers bleus et translucides puis quelques mois après oranges ou verts, étaient des Macintosh. Mais tout cela est si loin.



Non, les Apple II, ça date de 1977 ou 78, le premier Macintosh (le Mac "128") date de janvier ou février 1984 si je ne m'abuse. puis vinrent le Mac 512, le Mac+, le SE, le Mac II (premier Mac avec écran séparé) etc, ensuite, fin 1992, sont apparu les premiers "PowerMacintosh" équipés d'abord de PPC 601, puis des 603/604, et enfin, début 1997, les premiers G3 (beiges) ont précédé l'arrivée de l'iMac d'un semestre environ.



Chamossaire a dit:


> Ce logiciel coûte 35 euros. Tu es sur que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour mes fichiers car si cela ne marche pas c'est 35 &#8364; de perdu.



Tu ne paie le logiciel que s''il te convient, la seule contrainte de la version d'essai, c'est un délais de 10 secondes au démarrage le premier mois, délais qui ensuite s'allonge à 30 secondes si je me souviens bien. En dehors de ça, elle est pleinement opérationnelle.



Chamossaire a dit:


> Pour les Mac, tu dois avoir raison les bleus étaient les premiers iMac seulement et le premier Macintosh était le monobloc 1Mo. C'était il y a plus de trente ans car en 1981 j'en avais déjà un.



Non, pas en 1981, en 198*4*.


----------



## Chamossaire (14 Février 2012)

Oui je me rappelle du 128k et après le 1Mo que j'ai eu aussi.
Après mon premier Apple IIC, qu'ai-je eu avant ces premiers Mac ?

Pour avoir la version d'essai de Graphic Converter 7 sur quel site aller ? Apple Store ? On télécharge sans payer et n'importe quand on paye pour avoir la bonne version ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> Pour avoir la version d'essai de Graphic Converter 7 sur quel site aller ? Apple Store ? On télécharge sans payer et n'importe quand on paye pour avoir la bonne version ?



Non, sur le site de l'éditeur !


----------



## Chamossaire (14 Février 2012)

Merci encore, j'ai un ami graphiste qui vient de le faire pour moi. Et aussi d'essayer d'ouvrir une dizaines de fichiers que je lui ai adressé. En vain. Fichier illisible ou abîmé. Est-il possible que tous mes fichiers en changeant dOS depuis 10 à 20 ans aient tous été détériorés avec ces différents back-up ou n'ai-je pas encore trouvé la bonne "clé". Existe-t-il des spécialistes capables de me trouver un process pour récupérer ces fichiers ou me dire s'ils sont définitivement périmé auquel cas il ne me restera qu'à les détruire et à en faire mon deuil.
Pourvu que dans 20 ans, les fichiers .pdf soient encore "vivants" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> Merci encore, j'ai un ami graphiste qui vient de le faire pour moi. Et aussi d'essayer d'ouvrir une dizaines de fichiers que je lui ai adressé. En vain. Fichier illisible ou abîmé. Est-il possible que tous mes fichiers en changeant dOS depuis 10 à 20 ans aient tous été détériorés avec ces différents back-up ou n'ai-je pas encore trouvé la bonne "clé". Existe-t-il des spécialistes capables de me trouver un process pour récupérer ces fichiers ou me dire s'ils sont définitivement périmé auquel cas il ne me restera qu'à les détruire et à en faire mon deuil.
> Pourvu que dans 20 ans, les fichiers .pdf soient encore "vivants" !



Regarde tes messages privés, je te mets mon adresse mail, envoie moi deux ou trois de ces fichiers que je jette un il.


----------



## flippy (14 Février 2012)

Tout dépend également du media qui a servi au stockage à ces époques :
- En passant d'un DD interne à un autre plus récent, certains fichiers peuvent être déjà corrompus sur le DD de départ.
- En récupérant d'un cd, disquette, opto-magnétique ou autre, on sait que ces médias ne sont pas non plus éternels et qu'ils peuvent se dégrader au fil du temps (le média ne monte même plus du tout ). Idem pour les dvd de nos jours : un dvd audio "usine" est plus pérenne qu'un dvd gravé depuis sa machine. (mais là, on compte sur une échelle de temps d'une dizaine d'années)...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> Merci encore, j'ai un ami graphiste qui vient de le faire pour moi. Et aussi d'essayer d'ouvrir une dizaines de fichiers que je lui ai adressé. En vain. Fichier illisible ou abîmé. Est-il possible que tous mes fichiers en changeant dOS depuis 10 à 20 ans aient tous été détériorés avec ces différents back-up ou n'ai-je pas encore trouvé la bonne "clé". Existe-t-il des spécialistes capables de me trouver un process pour récupérer ces fichiers ou me dire s'ils sont définitivement périmé auquel cas il ne me restera qu'à les détruire et à en faire mon deuil.
> Pourvu que dans 20 ans, les fichiers .pdf soient encore "vivants" !




Malheureusement seule ma solution fonctionnera...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Malheureusement seule ma solution fonctionnera...



Pas sûr, j'ai reçu ses fichiers, je regarde ça demain (après midi, le matin, je suis en intervention chez un client). Dans tous les cas, s'ils ne sont pas endommagés, je devrais pouvoir en tirer quelque chose (et au pire, j'ai toujours mon "Pismo 500" capable de faire tourner Mac OS 9 en natif).


----------



## Chamossaire (14 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas sûr, j'ai reçu ses fichiers, je regarde ça demain (après midi, le matin, je suis en intervention chez un client). Dans tous les cas, s'ils ne sont pas endommagés, je devrais pouvoir en tirer quelque chose (et au pire, j'ai toujours mon "Pismo 500" capable de faire tourner Mac OS 9 en natif).



Merci à vous tous pour cette aide. Mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit lors du passage d'un DD à un autre que ces fichiers soient corrompus. Il me semble, mais c'est vague qu'au départ et après avoir  été scannés ces fichiers avaient une extension, mais qui semble avoir disparue par la suite. Est-ce par suite du passage déjà de OS 9 à 10 ?
Quant à trouver un "blue" avec système 9, je me demande si le jeu en vaut la chandelle. Ces archives je souhaite les récupérer mais surtout avec une méthode pérenne car j'en ai de partout dans mes dossiers. Sinon il me faudra piocher dans les supports papier encore plus difficile d'accès mais peu périmés, eux !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2012)

Bon, alors, j'ai examiné les 4 fichiers suivants :

-Irish Pub Design - Design servi
-Plan masse M-F
-Sous-sol Bât
-Accord dém ascenceur 13-30

Le premier est un fichier HTML. Toutefois, depuis Safari (en lui ajoutant l'extension .html), je ne parviens à en afficher qu'une partie correctement.

Les trois suivants semblent bien être des fichiers "dessin vectoriel", mais vu qu'ils ont perdu leur "ressource fork", je n'ai ni le code type ni le code créateur. la signature dans le "Data Fork" est "ViGCj". Faudrait que tu essaie de te souvenir de quel type de logiciel tu utilisais.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> Oui je me rappelle du 128k et après le 1Mo que j'ai eu aussi.
> Après mon premier Apple IIC, qu'ai-je eu avant ces premiers Mac ?
> 
> Pour avoir la version d'essai de Graphic Converter 7 sur quel site aller ? Apple Store ? On télécharge sans payer et n'importe quand on paye pour avoir la bonne version ?
> ...


L'*Apple II C*, qui n'était pas un Mac, vint "au monde" en 1984 pour "s'éteindre" en 1988 si j'en crois wikipedia. Le mien fut de décembre 1986 et même pas "RIP" ou "REP" en français, car aux dernières nouvelles il fonctionne toujours.


----------



## Chamossaire (15 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, j'ai examiné les 4 fichiers suivants :
> 
> -Irish Pub Design - Design servi
> -Plan masse M-F
> ...



C'est sur que tous ces fichiers qui, aujourd'hui ont la même tête, sont parfois différents. Si leur intitulé me semble être un texte que j'aurais fait à l'époque avec Claris et que je met .cwk, il va être convertit en Version 6 et je peux m'en servir. Par contre ces propositions extérieures ou plan ont été scannés et si l'extension à l'époque me semblait particulière, impossible de m'en rappeler sauf si j'avais une liste d'extensions de fichier scan, je pourrais peu-être le faire. Cela devait être un scan HP couplé avec mon Mac.

Par contre une chose est sure c'est que ces fichiers même s'ils semblent de quelques dizaines d'octets sont encore efficaces (voir .cwk) et donc pas détériorés.

Donc ce logiciel était à l'époque un logiciel courant de scan mais n'était pas dans des suites comme Claris ou Office.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> C'est sur que tous ces fichiers qui, aujourd'hui ont la même tête, sont parfois différents. Si leur intitulé me semble être un texte que j'aurais fait à l'époque avec Claris et que je met .cwk, il va être convertit en Version 6 et je peux m'en servir. Par contre ces propositions extérieures ou plan ont été scannés et si l'extension à l'époque me semblait particulière, impossible de m'en rappeler sauf si j'avais une liste d'extensions de fichier scan, je pourrais peu-être le faire. Cela devait être un scan HP couplé avec mon Mac.
> 
> Par contre une chose est sure c'est que ces fichiers même s'ils semblent de quelques dizaines d'octets sont encore efficaces (voir .cwk) et donc pas détériorés.
> 
> Donc ce logiciel était à l'époque un logiciel courant de scan mais n'était pas dans des suites comme Claris ou Office.



J'ai essayé sans extension avec GraphicConverter, il ne reconnait pas le format de fichier (et Steve sait qu'il en connaît, pourtant) Reste cette signature comme seul indice.

EDIT : Bingo ! une recherche internet sur cette signature m'a renvoyé cette page. En renommant les fichiers graphiques avec ".max" comme extension, GraphicConverter les ouvre :




Donc, selon les fichiers, soit tu utilise ".html" soit ".max" et tu peux les ouvrir respectivement avec Safari ou GraphicConverter (et c'étaient des fichiers "bit map", et non vectoriels comme je pensais initialement).


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2012)




----------



## mistik (15 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai essayé sans extension avec GraphicConverter, il ne reconnait pas le format de fichier (et Steve sait qu'il en connaît, pourtant) Reste cette signature comme seul indice.
> 
> EDIT : Bingo ! une recherche internet sur cette signature m'a renvoyé cette page. En renommant les fichiers graphiques avec ".max" comme extension, GraphicConverter les ouvre :
> 
> Donc, selon les fichiers, soit tu utilise ".html" soit ".max" et tu peux les ouvrir respectivement avec Safari ou GraphicConverter (et c'étaient des fichiers "bit map", et non vectoriels comme je pensais initialement).


@Pascal 77 : en un mot et un seul : bravo !


----------



## Chamossaire (15 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai essayé sans extension avec GraphicConverter, il ne reconnait pas le format de fichier (et Steve sait qu'il en connaît, pourtant) Reste cette signature comme seul indice.
> 
> EDIT : Bingo ! une recherche internet sur cette signature m'a renvoyé cette page. En renommant les fichiers graphiques avec ".max" comme extension, GraphicConverter les ouvre :
> 
> ...



Deux bravo ! Pour ton entêtement et pour avoir réussit. Déjà ce plan du sous-sol que je cherchais est maintenant revenu à la surface. Tu me conseilles donc d'acquérir Graphic Converter, puisque je me sers aussi de Safari et ainsi récupérer mes fichiers. Je ne rappelle pas de cette extension .max, cela doit être une analogie.

Après avoir fait l'acquisition de Graphic Converter, déjà en version d'évaluation et ouvert d'autres fichiers, je reviendrais sur ce forum pour t'en reparler. Merci encore et bonne soirée. Bravo


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2012)

Chamossaire a dit:


> ce plan du sous-sol que je cherchais est maintenant revenu à la surface.



C'est donc devenu un plan de rez de chaussée ! :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> > ce plan du sous-sol que je cherchais est maintenant revenu à la surface.
> 
> 
> C'est donc devenu un plan de rez de chaussée ! :rateau:



Mort de Rire.... :rateau:


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2012)

Cette bonne blague est de quel humoriste ?


----------



## KERRIA (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Si tu as des fichiers vectoriels, par exemple ceux qui ont été créés avec Mac Draw ou similaire j'ai certainement de quoi les ouvrir et convertir...

Tu peux me contacter

PS : Mon premier MAC : le MAC plus en 1984 ....effectivement la première appellation MAC...


----------



## Chamossaire (16 Février 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si tu as des fichiers vectoriels, par exemple ceux qui ont été créés avec Mac Draw ou similaire j'ai certainement de quoi les ouvrir et convertir...
> 
> ...



Merci mais je ne me suis pas servi de Mac Draw pour ainsi dire. C'était surtout des courriers sur appleworks et des fichiers de courriers ou plans scannés. Et Pascal 77 m'a trouvé la solution. Un Mac+ j'en ai eu un aussi, c'étaient eux en 128k d'abord et 1Mo ensuite. Mais de quand dataient les AppleIIC ? J'y avais fait une base de données de toute ma bibliothèque. Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> PS : Mon premier MAC : le MAC plus en 1984 ....effectivement la première appellation MAC...



Euh  nan, le Mac Plus, c'était de janvier 1986 à octobre 1990, et ce n'était que le troisième modèle de Mac, il a été précédé par le Macintosh 128k (de janvier 1984 à octobre 1985), puis le Macintosh 512k (de septembre 1984 à avril 1986). À noter qu'il y a eu aussi le Macintosh XL (de janvier 1985 à août 1986), mais je ne le compte pas, parce qu'en réalité, c'était un Apple Lisa affublé d'un émulateur (nommé MacWorks) pour pouvoir faire tourner Mac OS.


----------



## KERRIA (16 Février 2012)

Bonsoir

Oui, c'est bien ce que je disais, j'ai encore la facture de mon MAC plus 128K de 1984 que j'ai acquis en créant un magasin à Paris pour le lancement de cet animal...

http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/mac.html

Mais hors sujet en ce qui concerne le problème de notre Ami

Bonne nuit


----------



## Chamossaire (17 Février 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Oui, c'est bien ce que je disais, j'ai encore la facture de mon MAC plus 128K de 1984 que j'ai acquis en créant un magasin à Paris pour le lancement de cet animal...
> 
> ...



Oui, mais même si j'ai participé (en en achetant un certain nombre de cette chaîne) et en recoupant mes souvenirs, je ne pouvais pas mettre les bonnes dates. Alors merci pour cette Histoire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Oui, c'est bien ce que je disais, j'ai encore la facture de mon MAC plus 128K de 1984



euh &#8230; Nan, tu as encore la facture de ton Mac plus 128k, le 128k n'avait pas de "plus", le Mac plus, c'est "autre chose"

Chamossaire, voilà le début de ce que je vois, en ouvrant avec Safari le fichier Irish Pub Design - Design servi.html (y ayant ajouté l'extension ".html") :


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> euh  Nan, tu as encore la facture de ton Mac plus 128k, le 128k n'avait pas de "plus", le Mac plus, c'est "autre chose"



:love:


----------

